# Warcraft III: Not what I expected.



## dackerman (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys,

I recently bought a PowerBook 15" 1.67GHZ w/ 128MB vRAM. I usually played games on my windows PC, but I had the Warcraft disks so I decided to try it out. 

It seems that a lot of the colors are off, and it's really laggy. I didn't expect anything great out of this laptop, but the performance is just really bad. The most annoying thing is how there are weird color deviations where their shouldn't be...almost like OpenGL isn't enabled and it's using software mode or something of that sort.

Just wondering if there are any tips you can give me to boost my performance...or fix the color problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Viro (May 24, 2005)

Download all the latest patches? That usually solves things. I've played Warcraft III and the Frozen Throne on my Powerbook and it runs flawlessly. Smooth as silk and framerate is consistently high.


----------



## rabside (May 28, 2005)

Viro said:
			
		

> Download all the latest patches? That usually solves things. I've played Warcraft III and the Frozen Throne on my Powerbook and it runs flawlessly. Smooth as silk and framerate is consistently high.



me too. The colors are great!


----------



## MacMage (May 28, 2005)

My advices are as follows:

1.) get the latest update to your operating system.
2.) get the ATI Dispays 4.5.1 Tool: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/13327
3.) get the latest Warcraft III Patch

Result: No Software Mode, no color problems, just fun!!!


----------



## Psykechan (Jun 1, 2005)

Can you please post what version of the OS and which version of the game you are using.

I have a system that is practically the same as yours (1.5GHz PB w/128MB R9700) and the game performs quite well.

While it does sound like a video problem, you shouldn't have to run any special ATi drivers beyond what is updated through Apple's Software Update.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jun 1, 2005)

The Flash ROM update looks scary.  Could disable the video card (i.e. only one) if not carefull.  Is it worth the upgrade for my PB (i.e. what speed/feature improvements are most obvious)?  Noticed any problems?


----------



## delsoljb32 (Jun 3, 2005)

i played that game all the time (till WoW) with no problems, so i would imagine that it would be a patch thing.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 17, 2005)

I know this is just a little off topic but do you think I should have a problem running WoW on a PB with only 64Mb of VRAM, the other specs are 15" 1.67Ghz 1Gb of Ram 100Gb HDD


----------



## Viro (Jun 18, 2005)

I run WoW find on my Powerbook 12" with a 1.33 GHz G4 and 1.25GB RAM. Of course, my resolution is 1024x768, but I think your Powerbook should do fine, except for heavily populated areas, where the lag becomes immense.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, well I'm gonna head up to an Apple store on monday and pick up WoW and my PB is supposed to arrive on tuesday so i'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 21, 2005)

Well, I ran it pretty well on my 700 MHz iMac (Or did, until WoW came out.. =) ). So it should run fine, normally.


----------

